# Rest In Pieces Volume 7



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks to all who have made comments or liked any of the previous volumes. Here is number seven.

Rest In Pieces Volume 7

01 - The Wonderland Singers And Accompaniment - Have A Happy Halloween
02 - The Swingin' Phillies - Frankensteins's Party
03 - Bobby Pickett & Peter Ferrara - King Kong (Your Song)
04 - Eddie Noack - Delores
05 - Floyd Robinson - The Magic Lamp
05 - Jack Marshall - The Munsters Theme
06 - Ronnie Self - Go Go Cannibal
07 - The Regents - Albino Bat
08 - Night In A Graveyard - Ghouls Groaning 2
09 - Chopin - The Funeral March
10 - Lefty Frizzell - The Long Black Veil
11 - Archie King - The Vampire
12 - Bent Bolt & The Nuts - The Mechanical Man
13 - Larry Verne - The Speck
14 - Scottie Stuart - Nightmare*
15 - Gin Gillette - Train To Satanville
16 - Sonny Day - Creature from Outer Space
17 - Ivan- Frankie Frankenstein
18 - Equadors - Sputnik Dance
19 - Pasquale & The Lunar Tiks - Moon Madness
20 - Marius Constant - The Twilight Zone Theme
21 - Morgus and the 3 Ghouls - Morgus the Magnificent
22 - The Hit Crew - Thunder And Lightning
23 - Butch Patrick - Whatever Happened To Eddie
25 - Detroit Horror Host Sir Graves Ghastly Show Intro
26 - Pat Bone - Clinkerated Chimes
27 - Randy Luck - I Was A Teenage Caveman
28 - Helen Reddy - Angie Baby
29 - Mann Drake - Vampire's Ball
30 - Betty Johnson - The Little Blue Man
31 - Bob McFadden & Dor - The Mummy
32 - Jimmy Dee*-*The Monster Hop
33 - Billy Taylor - Wombie Zombie
34 - Little Tibia and the Fibias*- The Mummy
35 - Bert Convy - The Gorilla*
36 - R. Dean Taylor - There's A Ghost In My House
37 - Mattel Thingmaker Toy Commercial - Creepy Crawlers


https://www.mediafire.com/file/8uric61eeho83j7/Rest In Pieces Volume 7.7z


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you so much for this! Had it playing while cleaning today.


----------



## jmoss (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks so much! It's fantastic! I would love links for Volume 6. Anyone?


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

I lost this file and redownloaded it, but when extracting the archive get an error message on all files saying they are corrupt and all extract as 0 size. Any chance of a re-up? Thank you very much.


----------



## jmoss (Aug 10, 2018)

siys said:


> I lost this file and redownloaded it, but when extracting the archive get an error message on all files saying they are corrupt and all extract as 0 size. Any chance of a re-up? Thank you very much.


I just downloaded the file again, took about 2 seconds and it worked just fine. So the file is not corrupt. you should try to download it again siys.
The compressed file is 145.1 megs and 158 Megs uncompressed.


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

This is odd. I downloaded Vols. 1-6 with no issues, but have tried 7 in Safari and Firefox, downloaded 5 times and all fail.


----------

